# Grout Hell



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I always seal before I grout. And then again after. Ill look into the grout release tomorrow. Thanks, Brian.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*By the way.....*

I like your work Handy.. very nice craftsmanship and I love the design.....:thumbsup:

well done.. :thumbsup:
B.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I've sealed natural stone before grouting too. but usually that's a lot easier than trying to seal round pebbles. I usually have a foam brush and it's not hard to just seal the top and not get any on the edges where the grout goes. but with those stones, that seems like it'll be a lot harder, maybe the sealer won't affect it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

That's gonna be fun. Last time I see someone use black grout it stained everything it touched. I would test that grout out on some sample stone to see if it soaks into the stone. Last thing you want is them dyed black.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

The sealer we are using is an "enhancing" sealer. The pebbles look black when they are wet. Not really sure what the story will be once they are sealed. I'm thinking we may try to attack it as a team. One guy grout bagging and the other right behind keeping tabs on the mess. I think I'll spray the sealant on the stone behind the toilet, and grout that right away and see if there is any issue w/ bonding. I think it ought to be pretty evident right away if separation starts to occur. I picked up a jug of grout release from Blowe's today on my way home. I will go to my flooring supply Monday to see if they have anything from Durabond. Floor tile is already covered in plastic and tarps.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

if using enhancer it must be the used as the grout release or your enhancer wont "stick" to the tiles just the grout lines.


----------



## Frankwhoa (Oct 20, 2010)

No need to seal, just smoosh it in and wipe it off! Black grout sucks


----------

